

Show HN: teamloopapp.com - team communication and management tool - akmiller

Please check out our first product launch, teamloop. We built teamloop to help in the space of managing sports teams and help improve the communication of those teams. We used it internally for our kids teams this last baseball season and are now looking to open it up to others and build on the core functionality that's there. We are hoping to expand to support full leagues over the next few months.<p>While we are aimed at Sports teams it certainly can work for other types of teams (or groups). We currently use it to communicate and stay on top of the development of teamloop itself.<p>Please check it out and let us know what you think!<p>http://teamloopapp.com
======
pgroves
1) I don't know much about being on a sports team as an adult or parent, but
the site feels snappy so I like it :)

2) It definitely sounds like you're solving a problem a bit more general than
just sports teams, so you may be selling yourself short. It sounds like
something that could be used for any kind of 'meetup' style organization
(where there are some scheduling issues plus some financial issues). I
remember needing something like this many times in college when everybody was
a part of a million different student organizations. So... you could make the
main pitch more general but than have a sports team as your primary case-
study.

2) In my humble opinion, you aren't likely to do anything with photo sharing
that hasn't been done before, and it doesn't look like you're very focused on
it anyway. If it was me, I wouldn't bother with that aspect.

~~~
akmiller
Thanks for the feedback. You are definitely right on #3 but we found going
through the trials with our baseball teams that parents did want to share
photos but none wanted to necessarily post them on any type of public service
(such as facebook). That's why we did a quick and dirty implementation of
them. Going forward I'd probably just like to offload that to a third party
service and just provide a way for everyone to see the galleries for their
teams from within teamloop.

------
ForrestN
Got some ideas for you regarding site presentation, it sounds like a really
interesting project. If you're still looking for some feedback, let me know:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2971477>

~~~
akmiller
I'd definitely be interested in any feedback you have about the site and it's
presentation!

